# Is that a coffee tamper in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Project DIY tamper completed, you don`t actually have to tamp the coffee, just pass the tamper below a laden portafilter and the increased gravity effect flattens the grinds.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/IMGP288850.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/IMGP288950.jpg

Well, I like it, Reg eat your heart out.









Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well its original


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

They Look great, sweet fit and hand hold.........mucho props


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks the biz Don but is there a cupboard without a door/knob now

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Shhhhh, It possibly could be thought to resemble a door knob slightly, well perhaps quite a lot, she who must be obeyed has not noticed yet, wait til she tries to open the airing cupboard.

The reality is that one of my mates turned the base for me at his engineering workshop using the filter basket as a template so the fit is perfect, but neither of us have any woodturning gear or skills in my case and I wanted a wooden handle, so local DIY store provided the door knob which has been waxed then glued on using epoxy adhesive.

Its stylish look led to much piss taking when one of my mates called in on Thursday to collect his share of a bean order and had a test drive of the Silvia


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

if it does the job mate!!!

Gaz


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great! Well done - way beyond my crafting skills.

Is the wool in the background to knit a nice little bag for it? ;>))


----------

